# Most handsome cat in the world!! Show me yours!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I just have to say, I think my Dagny is the most handsome cat in the world. I mean, look at him....he's big, he's brawny, his look says, "I'm bad, I know it, you should know it too!" lol!! He's 16 pounds of skilled, mighty hunter, he's stealth, fast as lightening, can leap tall cat condos in a single bound, he's a championship purr-er, (he says he has medals), and he's the sweetest love in the world. He's great company for his mother and follows me around the house in everything I do, without being a pest. Gosh I love him. He just found me one day. As a 5 month old, skinny, thirsty, and hungry kitten that wandered into my yard. I guess he was dumped, but someone surely does not know what they are missing and I'm glad he found me.

Is your cat the best cat in the world? Show me a pic and/or talk about him/her!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

My cat, Thomas(RIP), was the most handsome cat in the world.









Now his successor, Leonardo, holds the title:









And my other kitty, Gracie, is the prettiest:


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well your cat may be the most handsome, but my Avery is the prettiest. 










Just ignore her big ears, haha. She was also a dumped cat, and I have no idea why!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

PatrickWalts said:


> My cat, Thomas(RIP), was the most handsome cat in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY, VERY handsome!! All of them!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Well your cat may be the most handsome, but my Avery is the prettiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so pretty!! Gosh, I love cats!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, all those cats are beautiful.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

So....there ARE no more handsome cats on this forum!  We have the most handome cats....since no one else has posted.    They are scared.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> So....there ARE no more handsome cats on this forum! We have the most handome cats....since no one else has posted.  They are scared.


NAPCAT ! The prettiest of them all !


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

NapCat said:


> NAPCAT ! The prettiest of them all !


You sir, are not a cat!! LOL!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> So....there ARE no more handsome cats on this forum! We have the most handome cats....since no one else has posted.  They are scared.


I guess so, but I can't blame them. I mean, why even try? The bar has been set impossibly high.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

PatrickWalts said:


> I guess so, but I can't blame them. I mean, why even try? The bar has been set impossibly high.


Just as I thought!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Now, now, don't be too hasty. I have two incredibly handsome boys. One is Julius, who is currently my avatar. The other? I took this picture just last night of Simcha, aka Simi, Mr. Stripey, officially the cutest cat in the world. He's chilling next to me as I write, enjoying the new blanket we got that matches his fur very well.


Oooohh...this competition is getting fierce!! What fine looking specimens of felines!!!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

All of the cats are so pretty, but Patrick your Leonardo is gorgeous!! He's very regal looking posed like that.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Lots of lovelies here! I have to add my golden boy, Kimi RIP:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

This is Cole and I think he is the most beautiful cat in the world! He was a stray that adopted me when I lived in Maui back in 2006. He was just a big baby around me but would have a thing to do with my husband or any of the neighbors! I wanted to bring him back to the mainland but he was so wild that I was afraid he wouldn't make the flight...we changed planes 3 times and with layovers it was over 18 hours home. He was pretty attached to the neighbors kittens and my neighbor said she would take care of him so I worked hard the last month we were there. I only fed him at her house and didn't let him in our cottage again. Hannah said he stayed around for a month and acted like he was waiting for me to return but when I never came back he took off and one of the kittens went with him. I've never forgiven myself but really thought I was doing what was best for him at the time.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh these are the prettiest cats in the world. . .including NapCat!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Just a few of the "Herd"


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

NapCat, those are so cute!!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

awww they are so darned cute.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Kittens! *So* cute.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone's kitties are so adorable! Thanks for my smile for the day.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Lots of lovelies here! I have to add my golden boy, Kimi RIP:


So handsome!! Look at his cute, black paw pads!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

sebat said:


> This is Cole and I think he is the most beautiful cat in the world! He was a stray that adopted me when I lived in Maui back in 2006. He was just a big baby around me but would have a thing to do with my husband or any of the neighbors! I wanted to bring him back to the mainland but he was so wild that I was afraid he wouldn't make the flight...we changed planes 3 times and with layovers it was over 18 hours home. He was pretty attached to the neighbors kittens and my neighbor said she would take care of him so I worked hard the last month we were there. I only fed him at her house and didn't let him in our cottage again. Hannah said he stayed around for a month and acted like he was waiting for me to return but when I never came back he took off and one of the kittens went with him. I've never forgiven myself but really thought I was doing what was best for him at the time.


Cole is extremely handsome!! But your story made me tear up. I have a VERY soft heart when it comes to animals. But you thought you were doing what was best for him, and it most likely was. There's no telling what might have happened to him on that very long trip.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Just a few of the "Herd"


Cuteness overload!!!! Oh soooo pretty and cute!! Look!! There's a kitten in a bowl!!  I see how you got your name!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Shayne, your cat is gorgeous! I've never seen a cat quite that color before.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NapCat, those kittens are killin' me they're so cute!



RhondaRN said:


> Cole is extremely handsome!! But your story made me tear up. I have a VERY soft heart when it comes to animals. But you thought you were doing what was best for him, and it most likely was. There's no telling what might have happened to him on that very long trip.


Rhonda, Thanks for your kind words. I tear up when I think of him too. I have no doubt that he picked a new person to move in with. You don't see it on the tourist side of the island but the stray cat population is huge over there. I was feeding 15 different strays while we were there. Most would only show up every few weeks, stay a few days to fatten back up and take off again.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh so pretty!! Gosh, I love cats!!


Some years ago I fostered two white cats, one was deaf - a common thing the vet said, but the most delightful natures! Yours is lovely!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> I just have to say, I think my Dagny is the most handsome cat in the world. I mean, look at him....he's big, he's brawny, his look says, "I'm bad, I know it, you should know it too!" lol!! He's 16 pounds of skilled, mighty hunter, he's stealth, fast as lightening, can leap tall cat condos in a single bound, he's a championship purr-er, (he says he has medals), and he's the sweetest love in the world. He's great company for his mother and follows me around the house in everything I do, without being a pest. Gosh I love him. He just found me one day. As a 5 month old, skinny, thirsty, and hungry kitten that wandered into my yard. I guess he was dumped, but someone surely does not know what they are missing and I'm glad he found me.
> 
> Is your cat the best cat in the world? Show me a pic and/or talk about him/her!!


He's adorable!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Val2 said:


> Some years ago I fostered two white cats, one was deaf - a common thing the vet said, but the most delightful natures! Yours is lovely!


My vet mentioned the same thing and I was worried for awhile that my cat was deaf, but I guess it's usually the ones with blue eyes, and my cat just has selective hearing, haha.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My friend returned from vacation to find a 4-month-old blue-eyed waif asleep in the empty flowerpot on her back porch. Amy-to-the-rescue...and 14 years later she's my furry editor and muse. Meet Seren(dipity), the most opinionated, vocal, and IMO lovely kitty-girl of my heart.


Seren's Blue Bed  by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are some of my little monkeys. Did you know that a group of kittens is called a ... *kindle*?


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> My friend returned from vacation to find a 4-month-old blue-eyed waif asleep in the empty flowerpot on her back porch. Amy-to-the-rescue...and 14 years later she's my furry editor and muse. Meet Seren(dipity), the most opinionated, vocal, and IMO lovely kitty-girl of my heart.
> 
> 
> Seren's Blue Bed  by amyshojai, on Flickr


Oh she's so beautiful!! And I love that PAW attitude!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Elizabeth Black said:


> Here are some of my little monkeys. Did you know that a group of kittens is called a ... *kindle*?


Ooooooohhhhh....what a beautiful group of cats!! Breathtaking!! They are all beautiful, but I must say that the one that has his tummy on proud display really has my heart!! What a cute, soft looking, adorable tummy!! Will she let you pet it? Mine has a beautiful tummy too, and he shows it off all the time, but it's a trap. If I pet it he claws me to death!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Shayne, your cat is gorgeous! I've never seen a cat quite that color before.


Thanks, Jessica! I think so, too.  He was an Abyssinian, with a wonderfully flecked coat and an apricot-coloured tummy (which he loved to have us tickle).


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I want to play...but I cant work out how to attacch a photo. 
How did you guys do it? 
Grace x


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I want to play...but I cant work out how to attacch a photo.
> How did you guys do it?
> Grace x


You have to first upload your pics to flicker or photobucket.

Here's the thread that explains it all if you need more info than that... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

sebat said:


> You have to first upload your pics to flicker or photobucket.
> 
> Here's the thread that explains it all if you need more info than that... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


You can also link them from your Facebook.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> You can also link them from your Facebook.


Cool! I didn't know that.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

sebat said:


> Cool! I didn't know that.


Even if all your settings are private, it still seems to work.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cute cats and kittens! I myself don't have cats, i'm more if a dog person. There is only one cat that i have ever loved and his name was Henry. He was my aunts cat, he was all white and just lovely. When she passed away in 2002 he came to live with my sister but a couple of years ago he just moved out to a neighbours house, i think the fact that she now had 2 kids and a dog just got to him, he liked peace. But he still came up to us when we visited and he knew us, he'd come lay on his back at our feet and purr away. Then the neighbours moved last year and took him with them, i miss him a lot. He's had a lot of upheavel in his life and i hope he's happy where he is now. ♥


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Our little girl Izabella ( Bella )


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You can't even start a handsomest/prettiest cat contest until you have seen these two:









Goblin









Zorro


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I adore Bella.  Makes me wish with all my heart I could have a little Siamese kitten. She is so pretty and proud.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my Barney! I adopted him from a shelter. Maine **** mix with extra toes (we called them his snowshoes). I was totally and unequivacably (or however you spell that) besotted with him. Unfortunately, he was with me only nine months before he had an unfortunate encounter with the local Wile Coyote. Absolutely broke my heart, but we live in the country and life for him was much more interesting on the other side of the fence. He was a fantastic boy!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

All of these cats are the most handsome and most beautiful in the world!!  I'm so enjoying these pictures!  

Spotsmom, I'm so sorry about your boy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Barney was such a handsome boy! And sad to say, some cats really do prefer a shorter but more exciting life. *sigh*

This is when mine first came to live with us:


Seren B&W bald tummy by amyshojai, on Flickr

And here she is today--and yes, she ALWAYS has the last word:


Seren2000 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, here's my Pippin from kittenhood to his current soon-to-be 4th (on Christmas day - he has a complex) birthday. I call him my warden because he follows me around everywhere I go in the apartment. Sometimes he'll sit on the window sill and talk to the birds outside. And when he sleeps with me he always tries to push me off the bed and keep the whole thing for himself.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Max and Buddah... this rarely happens, the two of them so close...


----------

